# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle  فلاشة هاتف نوكيا 130 العربية v14.00.11

## كفاح الجريح

السلام عليكم اليوم سحبت الفلاشة العربية لهاتف نوكيا 130  V14.00.11    اللغات العربية الانجليزية الفرنسية البرتغالية التحميل من هنا الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_جزاك الله خيرا اخي كفاح_

----------


## معاذ نجم

موضوع مفيد لبرمجة الهاتف

----------

